

NSA Can Spy on Smart Phone Data, including BES - cgtyoder
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/a-920971.html

======
eksith

      The company said it had not programmed a "'back door' pipeline to our platform."
    

You know what? I believe them. In this case maybe this is the opportunity
BlackBerry has been waiting for. Finally prove that they're the least likely
to be compromised in a hack.

Granted there was that time when Indian officials demanded access to systems
and they caved a bit; I hope we don't see any repeats of that.

